# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ما دور الثقه في تربية البنت؟

## الوردة الاردنية

آلسسلآم عــلــيــكم ...

بدخل في الموضوع هل الثقه لها دور في تربية البنات ؟؟؟

نلاحظ الحين ان التكنولوجيا طغت بشكل ملحوظ على مجتمعاتنا
مافي بيت مايخلى من اللاب توب وانواع الجوالات وكل سنه تتجدد

موضوعي يتكلم عن كون البنت يكون معها جوال اياً كان نوعه (يحتوي ع بلوتوث وكاميرا)
ولابتوب وهي بالمتوسط لكن مع المراقبه يعني يربونها على الصح والغلط من صغرها

فيه عوائل يمنعون عن البنت الجوال واللاب توب يعني جوالها "المصباح"
و ماتفكر بشيء اسمه نت رغم ان الحين الانترنت مرتبط بحياتنا خصوصا الدراسه
بغض النظر عن الولد اكيد يخلونه على كيفه وكل البيت معاهم ماعدا البنات ,,

من وجهة نظري ان البنت يربونها ع الصح والغلط ويعطونها الثقه ومستحيل البنت تخون
هالثقه ولأن اللي يبي الغلط يلقاه الغلط كان موجود من قبل لاتطلع التكنلوجيا واتوقع
ان الثقه لها دور كبير بتربية البنت ..

طيب من وجهة نظركم

الثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟
اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟
وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟
واذا كان معها انترنت وجوال يعني اهلها يكونون قصروا بتربيتها او بيضيعونها؟؟

اترك لكم المجال وآسفه على الاطاله ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟

أكيد

اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟

لأ الا بدها تعمل العمايل بتعملها لو بين أربع حيطان

وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟

اكيد، التمييز ما بصير

واذا كان معها انترنت وجوال يعني اهلها يكونون قصروا بتربيتها او بيضيعونها؟؟

لأ ما دخل

بس برجع بحكي انه البنات ما بينعطوو عين  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> الثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟
> 
> أكيد
> 
> اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟
> 
> لأ الا بدها تعمل العمايل بتعملها لو بين أربع حيطان
> 
> وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟
> ...


شكرا لمرورك زمردة

----------


## الوسادة

*لثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟

طبعا طبعا 

اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟

لا طبعا متل ما حكت ام غمازة 

وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟

من وجهة نظري لأ لا تأثير سلبي و لا اشي بالعكس البنت لازم تحس حالها انها وردة و اهلها خايفين عليها طبعا مو انهم يحرموها من كل شي يعني 

واذا كان معها انترنت وجوال يعني اهلها يكونون قصروا بتربيتها او بيضيعونها؟؟

لا اكيد التكنلوجيا ضرورية للكل 

شكرا الك ايتها الوردة الجريحة موضوع حلو*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟
نعم طبعاً

اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟
بنظي ما دخل هالشي بالثقة

وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟
طبعا بأثر وكتير كمان

واذا كان معها انترنت وجوال يعني اهلها يكونون قصروا بتربيتها او بيضيعونها؟؟
ما دخل هالشي بالتقصير او بالضياع..

هيك وجهة نظري
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *لثقه لها دور بتربية البنات؟؟
> 
> طبعا طبعا 
> 
> اذا منعوا الانترنت والجوال عن البنت بهالطريقه يكونون واثقين فيها ؟؟
> 
> لا طبعا متل ما حكت ام غمازة 
> 
> وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟
> ...


شكرا لمرورك حبيبتي

----------


## بيلسان

*انا برأي الحل موووو بالمنع من هلامووور لانو بنشوووف بنات ممنوعين من كل شي مع هيك بيغلطو اكتر من اللي ماخدين كل حرياتهم وو
الموضوع ذاتي وازع داخلي فقط ليس اللا اللي بدو يغلط بيغلط حتى وهو لحالو بغرفه مسكره 
واللي ما برضى الغلط لو شو ما نفتحتلو طرق وسبل بيمشي صح طول الوقت
فأنا ضد المنع ومع اعطاء الثقه مع التوجيه خصوصا بمرحلت المراهقه لغايه التوجيهي لانو ازا تعدى الشب او البنت هالمرحله ع خير بتمشي امورو تمام بإزن الله بعد هيك
وهل يأثر تأثير سلبي ع البنت كون الاهل يعطون الولد والبنت يحرمونها ؟؟
طبعا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اصلا هدا اكبر غلط!! لانو الغلط غلط عملو الشب او عملتو البنت فهو غلط!! 
 ما لازم نعطي ولد كل الحريه وكل اشي والبنت نحرمها لازم تكون مساواه بعدل مع مراعات المجتمع اكيد*

----------

